# Chronometer 6Mx Poljot



## danyel (Dec 22, 2007)

Here is a marine chronometer 6MX POLJOT who was on that boat "Nastoychiviy" the last document is dated 1979, I bought during my first trip to Moscow in 1989.

I like this clock, the first time I wanted to set the time like a fool I toun the needle by hand instead of turning with the key and the inevitable happened, j 'snapped the big hand I'll put the smackdown.

To find the needles I had fortunately I knew years qq

Sergej Lithuania has succeeded in giving me a complete game, it was a little anecdote

To purchase this now because we must be wary of the originals he has not much


----------

